
What Could Protect U From Copyright-Troll Lawsuits - Threat Level/Wired.com - olius
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/10/dmca-righthaven-loophole/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Duplicate from 25 days ago ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1840732>

... where there are many, many comments.

Comments there are closed, however, so new discussion requires a new
submission.

